# Best 42 inch 3D TV under 1 Lakh...



## rupeshchandran13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys, please suggest me the best 42 inch 3D tv under 1 Lakh.

2D Picture qualty, sound and connectivity comes prior to 3D.

HELP!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Till now got these much:
LG 42LA6910
samsung UA40F6800AR
sony KDL-40W900A
panasonic TH-L42ET60D

i understand the technology diffrncs. but i need to know which is the best in overall.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2014)

If you need 3D and Smart features then nothing beats LG 42LA6910. For 2D picture quality Sony KDL-40W900A is best.


----------

